#  Alternativmedizin >   Homöoptathische Mittel, wirksam!? >

## Reigol

Ich überlege, homöopathische Mittel zu nutzen und frage mich, ob diese wirklich helfen und wirksam sind. Ich weiß, dass hier die Meinungen stark auseinandergehen. Hat hier jemand gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann von Erfolgen berichten? Welche Mittel habt ihr verwendet?

----------


## sunshine64

Also ich berichte mal: 
Ich bin der Oberskeptiker - und habe bereits mehrfach erfolglos bestimmte "für mich passende Mittel" von diversen Heilpraktikern verordnet bekommen. Keines wirkte. Egal, wie gut dieser Homöopath gewesen sein soll. 
Ich besorgte mir 2 für Akutfälle - im Bereich Magen. die halfen immer. Gut, dachte ich, vielleicht weil ich es so dringend wollte - also Placebo. 
Dann, als die Verzweiflung bzgl. diverser Beschwerden größer wurde, kontaktierte ich meine ehemalige Schulfreundin, die inzwischen HP ist und Homöopathie macht. Aus Unterhaltungen zum Thema Ernährung - mein Fachgebiet - und dem Stoffwechsel wusste, ich wie viel sie wusste. Auch berichtete sie mir von ERfolgen bei Ihrer Mutter (gut, dass kann ja jeder sagen .... ;-) ). 
Aber, ich probierte es aus - erzählte ihr meine Lebensgeschichte, alles an Krankheiten, Ängsten, Problemchen etc. - schonungslos. Sie verordnete mir daraufhin ein Mittel - und es schlug ein wie eine Bombe. Nicht alle Probleme waren auf einen Schlag weg, aber auf der psychischen/emotionalen Ebene war es der Hammer. Es folgten Dosisanpassungen. Dann traten andere Beschwerden in den Vordergrund (Gelenke, Schmerzen) und es kristallisierte sich ein weiteres Mittel heraus. Damit habe ich gerade begonnen. Ich erwarte keine Wunder, dafür bestehen die Beschwerden auch schon zu viele Jahre. Aber wenn eine Tendenz zur Besserung erkennbar bleibt .... das wäre super. 
Ich fand es ernsthaft faszinierend, als mit einer Veränderung der Dosis - Verdünnung in Wasser und nur 1 TL davon - sich tatsächlich deutliche Veränderungen ergaben. 
Fazit: Trotz aller negativer Kritik - ich bin heute davon überzeugt, dass es wirkt ... vorausgesetzt man hat das richtige Mittel. Dafür bedarf es wohl viel Fachkenntnis - nicht jeder HP oder Homöopath ist wirklich kompetent (wie ich erfahren musste.)

----------


## Pianoman

@_Reigol_   

> Ich überlege, homöopathische Mittel zu nutzen...

 Eine insgesamt dumme Idee.    

> ...und frage mich, ob diese wirklich helfen und wirksam sind.

 Ich weiß nicht, wie Sie sich selbst die Frage beantworten, aber die Datenlage nach 200 Jahren Homöopathiegeschichte zeigt, dass die Leistungsfähigkeit homöopathischer Arzneien auf dem Niveau der Heilfähigkeit von TicTac oder Smarties liegt, wenn diese mit dem nötigen Brimborium verordnet werden.   

> Ich weiß, dass hier die Meinungen stark auseinandergehen.

 Warum wohl? Wenn Homöopathie helfen würde, gäbe es die Diskussion nicht.    

> Hat hier jemand gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kann von Erfolgen berichten?

 Ja sicher, aber fragen Sie besser nicht nach der Art der Krankheit, die mit Homöopathie behandelt wurde.    

> Welche Mittel habt ihr verwendet?

 Die Frage zeigt, dass Sie von Homöopathie ncht viel wissen, sondern Ihre Vorstellungen aus der Wissenschaftsmedizin übertragen. In der klassische Homöopathie gibt es keine Mittel, die, weil sie Patient A bei Krankheit XY geholfen haben, auch Patient B bei Krankheit XY helfen.  
Das ist letztlich der Grund, dass Patient A gegen sein Hauptsymptom S1 (unter Berücksichtigung der Symptome S2, S3, S4 und S11) ein anderes Mittel erhält als Patient B gegen sein Hauptsymptom S1 (unter Berücksichtigung der Symptome S2, S3, S4 und S12) 
Was Sie letztlich verordnet bekommen, hängt nicht von Ihrer Krankheit ab, sondern von den Symptomen, die der Homöopath für wichtig hält, bzw. welche Materia medica benutzt wird. Wenn der Homöopath allzu sehr im Nebel stochert, bekommen Sie meist Belladonna. Oder Mercurius solubilis Hahnemanni. Oder das, was Ihr Homöopath am liebsten verordnet. Oder das mit dem schönsten Namen.   
Aber im Grunde ist´s ja auch egal, denn bei allen homöopathischen Arzneien jenseits der Verdünnung D 12 (und da bin ich schon großzügig) kann es keine spezifische pharmakologische Wirkung mehr geben.
Der ursprüngliche "Wirkstoff" ist hier mittlerweile so verdünnt, dass er im Rauschen anderer Stoffe, die beispielweise durch das Lösungsmittel zugeführt werden, untergegangen ist. Ab D 23 muss man dann davon ausgehen, dass das, was auf einem homöopathischen Arzneifläschchen als Inhalt angegeben wird, nicht mehr in dieser "Arznei" vorhanden ist.  Garantiert nicht.   
Um einen Vergleich zu liefern: Die Auswahl einer homöopathischen Hochpotenz ist mit einem Besuch in einer Bäckerei zu vergleichen, die auf dem Papier hunderte verschiedener Brotsorten im Sortiment führt, Ihnen aber - egal was Sie ordern - immer nur das gleiche pappige Weißbrot auf den Tresen legt.

----------


## Gorono

Es gibt sehr viele Menschen, die darauf schwören, dass homöopathische Mittel helfen. Andere Menschen sind hingegen der Meinung, dass sie nicht helfen. Ich selbst habe nur sehr wenige Erfahrungen gemacht, würde es aber eher unter dem Rahmen des Placebo-Effekts einstufen. Wissenschaftlich konnte bisher nicht belegt werden, dass die Mittel helfen. Du kannst dich auch nicht einfach auf ein Mittel fokussieren. Für jede Krankheit bzw. jedes Symptom gibt es ganz verschiedene Mittel. Von daher wäre es nicht ratsam, dir hier zu sagen, welche Mittel wir empfehlen können. Im Internet findest du viele Informationsseiten zum Thema. Zum Beispiel homoeopathische-mittel.net - Naturheilkunde, Homoeopathie und homoeopathische Mittel Am Besten probierst du selbst mal aus, ob es bei dir hilft oder nicht. Aber ich denke nicht, dass es nachhaltig helfen wird.

----------


## Pianoman

@_sunshine64_   

> Ich bin der Oberskeptiker...

 Ich finde es immer wieder bezeichnend, wenn Leute in Homöopathie-Diskussionen erklären, sie wären Ober- oder Ultra- auf jeden Fall aber Ganzbesondersskeptische-Skeptiker - und dann genau auf die Mechanismen hereinfallen, vor denen eine skeptische, kritisch-rationale Grundhaltung eigentlich schützt.

----------


## sunshine64

Tja, vielleicht solltest du es mal mit jemand kompetentem probieren. Ich habe diese Erfahrungen tatsächlich gemacht - und will hier niemanden für dumm verkaufen. Aufgrund meiner vorherigen negativen Erfahrungen kam ich zu der Feststellung - und konnte sie (zum Glück) revidieren. 
Ich gebe z.B. einen "Dreck" auf Studien, weil da ja immer der Geldgeber und das gewünschte Ziel mit einfließt. Und ich habe durchaus von positiven placebokontrollierten Homöopathischen Studien gelesen und sie gesehen. Und auf der anderen Seite gibt es genug Pharmamittel - die bei mir z.B. nicht helfen - außer Nebenwirkungen. 
Man sollte u.a. nicht über Dinge urteilen, die man nicht selber probiert hat. Das gilt in allen Dingen des Lebens.

----------


## Pianoman

@_sunshine64_  

> Tja, vielleicht solltest du es mal mit jemand kompetentem probieren.

 Kein Homöopath - solange er oder sie als Homöopath handelt -  ist in medizinischen Angelegenheiten irgendwie kompetent, weil die Grundlage der Kompetenz - die homöopathische Lehre aus Simile-Prinzip, Dynamisierung durch Verdünnung, Arzneimittelversuch am Gesunden und daraus resultierender Materia medica - sachlich falsch ist.  
Was daran alles falsch ist, kann nicht nur hier im Forum nachlesen, sondern auch hier (Klick) oder hier (Klick).      

> Ich  habe diese Erfahrungen tatsächlich gemacht...

 Nein, haben Sie nicht. Sie meinen nur, erfahren zu haben, dass die homöopathischen Arzneien eine Wirkung ausgelöst haben. Der Trugschluss heißt   "*cum hoc ergo propter hoc*"  (Klick)     

> - und will hier niemanden  für dumm verkaufen.

 Ist auch nicht behauptet worden, aber genau so schlimm ist die Selbsttäuschung, die dann zur völligen Kritiklosigkeit und schlußendlich zu einer engagierten Verteidigung von Quacksalber-Methoden führt.   

> Aufgrund meiner vorherigen negativen Erfahrungen kam  ich zu der Feststellung - und konnte sie (zum Glück) revidieren.

 Sie sind auf Selbst- und Fremdtäuschung hereingefallen.     

> Ich gebe z.B. einen "Dreck" auf Studien, weil da ja immer der Geldgeber  und das gewünschte Ziel mit einfließt.

 Verschwörungstheoretischer Unfug. Außerdem widerlegen Sie sich im folgenden Satz, in dem Sie auf positive Homöopathie-Studien hinweisen.    

> Und ich habe durchaus von  positiven placebokontrollierten Homöopathischen Studien gelesen und sie  gesehen.

 Sehen Sie!    

> Und auf der anderen Seite gibt es genug Pharmamittel - die bei  mir z.B. nicht helfen - außer Nebenwirkungen.

 Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass Homöopathie funktioniert.    

> Man sollte u.a. nicht über Dinge urteilen, die man nicht selber probiert hat.

 Woher wollen Sie wissen, wie viel "Erfahrungen" ich mit der Homöopathie gemacht habe?   
Außerdem ist es ein ziemlich leicht durchschaubarer Trick, dem Gegenüber zu unterstellen, er könne - mangels Erfahrung - nicht urteilen.    

> Das gilt in allen Dingen des Lebens.

 Naja, ich persönlich habe meinen Eltern geglaubt, dass es nicht sinnvoll ist, das Haus durch´s Fenster im 4. Stock zu verlassen. Und auf eine heiße Herdplatte habe ich auch nie gefasst. Jedenfalls nicht, um zu testen, ob mein Mutter recht hat und man sich wirklich die Pfoten verbrennt.

----------


## sunshine64

Tja, was soll ich sagen ... glauben Sie Ihres - ich glaube meines. Und für mich gilt noch immer: 
Wer heilt hat Recht. 
Placebo funktioniert bei mir nicht - egal womit. Darum bin ich da ziemlich sicher. Und Selbsttäuschung funktioniert bei mir auch nicht. Das habe ich jahrelang mit anderen Dingen probiert. 
Aber es ist auch müßig - und letztlich ist es mir völlig wurscht, was sie glauben, denken oder meinen. :Grin:  
Damit hat sich das Thema für mich auch erübrigt. Weitere Antworten oder Rechtfertigungen werde ich nicht abgeben - dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll. 
Ich wünsche Ihnen allzeit gute Gesundheit - und immer schön der Meinung der Behörden und staatlichen Organisationen folgen. Dann ist immer für die Gesundheit gesorgt - zumindest der Behörden und Orgas. Die eigene (also Ihre) Gesundheit interessiert die nämlich einen feuchten ..... - die verdienen nur, wenn Sie nicht dauerhaft gesund sind. :Grin:  
................ End of discussion .....

----------


## Pianoman

@_sunshine64_ 
Fangen wir von hinten an:   

> ................ End of discussion .....

 Ob eine Diskussion beendet ist, entscheiden Sie nur für sich selbst, nicht aber für das Forum.    

> Ich wünsche Ihnen allzeit gute Gesundheit - und immer schön der Meinung der Behörden und staatlichen Organisationen folgen. Dann ist immer für die Gesundheit gesorgt - zumindest der Behörden und Orgas. Die eigene (also Ihre) Gesundheit interessiert die nämlich einen feuchten ..... - die verdienen nur, wenn Sie nicht dauerhaft gesund sind.

 Die Behörden und Orgas, von denen Sie reden, haben durch die Novellierung des Arzneimittelgesetzes in den späten 1970er Jahren, den Unsinn "Homöopathie" und "anthroposophische Medizin" mittels des Status der "Besonderen Therapierichtung" (Klick) erst gesellschaftsfähig gemacht - was ich persönlich als einen der größten Skandale der Gesetzgebung im Gesundheitswesen ansehe. 
Insoweit reden Sie völligen Stuss, wenn Sie mir - oder anderen Homöopathie-Kritikern - so etwas wie Behördenhörigkeit unterstellen.    

> Damit hat sich das Thema für mich auch erübrigt. Weitere Antworten oder Rechtfertigungen werde ich nicht abgeben - dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll.

 Ist schon klar. Hätte auch nicht viel Sinn.    

> Aber es ist auch müßig - und letztlich ist es mir völlig wurscht, was sie glauben, denken oder meinen.

 Gut, auch diese Reaktion ist nicht ganz unbekannt. Ich frage mich nur, warum Sie dann in einem Forum schrieben, wenn Sie an anderer - vielleicht unbequemer - Meinung nicht interessiert sind. Geht´s nur darum, dem Rest der Welt Ihre Sicht der Dinge mitzuteilen?    

> Placebo funktioniert bei mir nicht - egal womit. 
> Darum bin ich da ziemlich sicher

 Der Placebo-Effekt ist* immer* ein Bestandteil von Heilbehandlungen, und wird in jeder tragfähigen medizinischen Studie berücksichtigt. 
Außerdem: Ihre Erfolgsmeldungen zur Homöopathie sind der beste Beweis dafür, wie gut der Placebo-Effekt funktioniert. Seien Sie sich sicher.    

> Und Selbsttäuschung funktioniert bei mir auch nicht. Das habe ich jahrelang mit anderen Dingen probiert.

 Zur Selbsttäuschung gehört zwingend, dass man es nicht bemerkt, wenn man sich selbst täuscht. Sonst wäre es ja auch keine Täuschung.    

> Und für mich gilt noch immer: Wer heilt hat Recht.

 Hat Recht, wer heilt? (Klick) - (Klick) - (Klick) - (Klick)    

> Tja, was soll ich sagen ... glauben Sie Ihres - ich glaube meines...

 ...sprach´s Mariechen - und trat kräftig aufs Gaspedal, als die Ampel endlich auf Rot wechselte.

----------


## JUSCHKA

Aussage:  

> Ich gebe z.B. einen "Dreck" auf Studien, weil da ja immer der Geldgeber und das gewünschte Ziel mit einfließt.

 Antwort:  

> Verschwörungstheoretischer Unfug.

 Meine Frage:
Wieviel verschwörungstheoretischer Unfug ist hier zu lesen?
---> Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Arzneimittelforschung: Marketing vor Evidenz, Umsatz vor Sicherheit (23.04.2010)
---> Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Japan: Skandal um manipulierte Diovan-Daten
--->  Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Wissenschaftliches Fehlverhalten: Zwei Rgen, eine Entlastung und ein Verdacht (24.12.2012) 
Meine Meinung:
Natürlich sind nicht alle Studien schlecht und  manipuliert. Das aber nicht immer alles so sauber und wissenschaftlich  abläuft, wie es sein sollte ... nein, wie es sein MUSS (schließlich geht  es hier um Menschenleben!), kann dabei aber auch nicht einfach so als  Verschwörungstheorie unter den Teppich gekehrt werden.  
Und nein ... ich bin keine überzeugte "Homöopathin"! 
Mir ging es lediglich um diese beiden Aussagen ...

----------


## Pianoman

Die apodiktische Aussage    

> Ich gebe z.B. einen "Dreck" auf Studien, weil da ja *immer der Geldgeber* und das gewünschte Ziel mit einfließt.

 ist und bleibt Unsinn. Verschwörungstheoretischer Unsinn.

----------


## katzograph

@_Pianoman_ 
"Die apodiktische Aussage ist und bleibt Unsinn. Verschwörungstheoretischer Unsinn."  
Ich freue mich, Ihnen mal zustimmen zu können (nein, es ist nicht erforderlich, dass auch Sie sich darüber freuen),
aber ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass es schon mal die eine oder andere Studie gab, die irgendwo zwischen schlampig und gefälscht anzusiedeln war. So ganz pauschal ist die oben angeführte Aussage nicht korrekt, aber der Hinweis, dass es auch schon mal Fehler gab ist mit dem Ausdruck "Verschwörungtheorie" doch wohl ein wenig überbelegt, oder? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Ich mach´s mal kurz, weil ich ohnehin an einem längeren Artikel zum Thema "Klinische Studien" arbeite:  *Medizinische (klinische) Studien* liefern *Daten* und damit nicht nur *sachliche Argumente* in Diskussionen, sie ersetzen auch unsere *meist fehlerbehafteten Wahrnehmungen*, oder, um den Lieblingsbegriff der alternativen Szene zu gebrauchen, „Erfahrungen“; und darum geht´s letztendlich. 
Weil sie - die Studien - von so überragender Bedeutung für den Erkenntnisgewinn und aus diesen Erkenntnissen resultierenden Entscheidungen sind, werden Studien auch manipuliert oder pseudowissenschaftlich designed.  
Das heißt: Studien sind gut, mittelmässig oder auch schlecht. Sie sind wegweisend für neues Sichtweisen, sie bestätigen und sicher bekannte Sachverhalte ab, und manchmal sind sie schlichtweg überflüssig. Finanziert sind sie allerdings immer. Von Unternehmen, von Stiftungen und Privatpersonen, oder aus Forschungsmitteln der öffentlichen Hand.  
Was - ganz besonders - dem Laien-Publikum vermittelt werden muss, sind die Kriterien, nach denen man gute von schlechten Studien unterscheidet, oder welche Aussagekraft einzelne Studien im Hinblick auf die gesamte Datenlage zu einem Themengebiet haben.  
Die pauschale Verweigerung, sich mit Studien auseinander zu setzen oder Studien-Ergebnisse ohne Prüfung und tragfähige Argumentation zu ignorieren, ist das typische Verhalten von Menschen, die ihre Ansichten nicht nach Argumenten und Belegen bilden, sondern sich allerhöchstens Argumente und Belege für ihre Ansichten zurechtbiegen. Das ist fundamentalistisches Denken, weil mit dieser Position sich niemals Ansichten ändern, egal was passiert und egal welche Argumente oder Belege präsentiert werden.

----------


## katzograph

@ pianoman 
"Das ist fundamentalistisches Denken, weil mit dieser Position sich  niemals Ansichten ändern, egal was passiert und egal welche Argumente  oder Belege präsentiert werden." 
Sie haben nicht den Eindruck, dass Sie damit auch sich selbst beschreiben? Nicht mal `n kleines bißchen? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Pianoman

Es ist schön, Katzopgraph, dass Sie mich in meiner Ansicht bestätigen, dass in unserer Gesellschaft Wissen und Wissenserwerb dringend und vor allem besser kommuniziert werden muss.

----------


## katzograph

@_Pianoman_ 
freut mich, dass ich Ihnen behilflich sein konnte. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------

